# A thought on diji2000 or MarlboroughPD or whatever



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

When I was a kid, the interwebs didn't exist. It was a TRS-80, an Atari 400, maybe a Commodore 64 but certainly not anything where I could espouse my ideas and thoughts so freely. 

It's tough being an 18 year old, probably tough with each generation, I think it is better for the kid to be excited about his dad being a cop, wanting to be a cop, or just hanging out with cops on a forum.

I look around today and see how many kids are absolute bolos, who are into drugs, hate the police, hate the US, curse and spit on the vary flag that blankets their freedoms so maybe a kid who's a little too excited about all things police related isn't such a bad thing.

Ohhh to enjoy the folly and irresponsibility of youth again.

CAS

PS Yes I could tell you to listen more, post less and respect your "elders" or those with more experience than you, but one day you'll figure it out. It's a path and lesson we all learn at a different pace.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

And for cripes sake, eat your damn vegetables!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> When I was a kid, the interwebs didn't exist. It was a TRS-80, an Atari 400, maybe a Commodore 64 but certainly not anything where I could espouse my ideas and thoughts so freely.
> 
> It's tough being an 18 year old, probably tough with each generation, I think it is better for the kid to be excited about his dad being a cop, wanting to be a cop, or just hanging out with cops on a forum.
> 
> ...


thanks. you've been there and can look back. i'm here but don't have that added perspective. as a kid i guess i've been built up into being what you can say that I am now "overexcited" over the job. my interest in the job is what has kept me off the drugs, working hard in school, etc. when other kids' parents see me, then look at their kids, i get comments all the time about how come their kid can't be like me because their kid does what you described as bolos, etc.

when i get to be ur age, i will probably say the same thing. actually im saying it now. i was talking with my neighbor a couple days ago that i hung around a lot during my really early years. We both said it, we wish we were 5 again. The extent of our worries were how to keep ourselves occupied for the day which usually consisted of playing with our toy trucks in the dirt which my dad would get pissed off about because we were ruining the lawn and also we had no responsibilities at all. I am sure I will continue to say it as I get older.

i will try to "listen more and post less" but I try to give my opinion from a non-LEO perspective which is 98% of the time influenced in some way by my dad, so I would say to take it at face value. But when I think I can contribute, I won't hesitate. But I will try not to be so ambitious to post on every thread I see in the new posts section.

On another/random note as an FYI: what pissed me off a little while back was when for once I had first hand knowledge on what the thread was about and someone tries to shove their views on the topic down my throat like I was going by what I heard from someone who heard it from someone else. just some food for thought.



Mikey682 said:


> And for cripes sake, eat your damn vegetables!


On a serious note on that, the only vegetable I don't like is brussel sprouts.


----------



## triathlete (May 28, 2006)

The internet would have been very dangerous if I had it as a kid -- as a total pyro, I would have found all the recipies for explosives I could and probably would have blown my head off, or at least an appendage or two.


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

not to meantion if i had found readily porn at 13..... wow id be lost


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

i like the post from the other thread. Something about, 'I threw you the rope to pull you out of the quick sand, not tie a nuce around your neck.'


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

creeperjeep said:


> not to meantion if i had found readily porn at 13..... wow id be lost


True, true. I found my dad's girly mags around 12 or 13. Man, if I logged on to this stuff today, I'd be even more twisted!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

jasonbr said:


> i like the post from the other thread. Something about, 'I threw you the rope to pull you out of the quick sand, not tie a nuce around your neck.'


That is such a good quote, I think I'll use it on my kids.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

lpwpd722 said:


> That is such a good quote, I think I'll use it on my kids.


The quote or the rope?


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

JoninNH said:


> The quote or the rope?


LOL.... :L:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Man, if I logged on to this stuff today, I'd be even more twisted!


Good incentive for me not to is all the viruses, trojans, spyware, etc. that your computer can get by visiting those pages. I have heard the horror stories of people that had to have their computer rebuilt and the computer technician told them it was the porn on their computer.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

www.xnxx.com is virus free. It's my favorite!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> When I was a kid, the interwebs didn't exist. It was a TRS-80, an Atari 400, maybe a Commodore 64 but certainly not anything where I could espouse my ideas and thoughts so freely.
> 
> PS Yes I could tell you to listen more, post less and respect your "elders" or those with more experience than you, but one day you'll figure it out. It's a path and lesson we all learn at a different pace.


Sot,

According to Senator "Bridge to Erehwon" Stevens, it's the "intertubes". I must insist that you use the proper terminology...or that you go back to your TRS 80, Tandy-boy!

I concur with your advice, though: listen and learn, dj. Anyway, it's easy to run ones 'suck' publicly today and make an a$$ of ones self with the click of a mouse. Thankfully, I was limited to an Olympia manual typewriter and snail mail! That doesn't mean I am immune to making an a$$ of myself today...it just occurs less frequently with age...hopefully!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> That doesn't mean I am immune to making an a$$ of myself today...it just occurs less frequently with age...


If age was the solution to making an @$$ of oneself, what's the deal with Ted Kennedy????


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

He's so old he's senile.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

And he's privileged. Daddy was a gangster and Nazi sympathizer, John was a philanderer...and Teddy murdered a girl with his automobile. Oh, and Bobby was a rabbit-faced bolshevik who would have ruined this country (GWB is taking care of that now...). 

Take the whole "Chap" incident, remove Ted's name and insert your own. What do you think would have happened to you as a result of that collision?

Bet you wouldn't be a senator. 'Nuff said.


----------

